
Ask HN: How much $ did you have when you started your first business? - InfinityX0
Curious - how much did you have? Did you save up a ton of cash? Not much at all and take the plunge? Somewhere in the middle? Would be great to know the type of business as well.
======
funkyy
I created niche social network, had €5K saved off and invested further €10K
over 5 months from my paycheck.

The idea was not bad, but programmers left me with unusable code that was
basically antique (I didn't knew about it then) and since re-creating it would
cost another big lump I decided to kill the project.

If I would have at least twice the money and twice the time I could grow this
to something really nice.

